# Intense M3 Sizing Issues



## Red October (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello all

Just got myself registered here at the forums, after using the mtbr.com site for such a long time. I'm located in Dublin, Ireland at the moment.

I need the guidance of M3 owners/ riders about the issue I've got with sizing... I'm 5 ft 9inches tall (or 176 cm), so I guess I do fall in between sizes. I had a 99 M1 sometime back in medium, and I have to admit it was a huge thing to attempt to throw around, especially in tight UK tracks.... Am looking at the small size for now, moreover there seems to be no more mediums left at most online Intense dealerships in the US.

Kindly advice us about how your rig feels like, with your height.... I don't have the opportunity to test one cos there isn't any here!  Anyone who has their M3's in the small size, would stem adjustments/ drop seatposts help with fit?

Thanks a Million

Raj


----------



## DeJean (Feb 4, 2005)

hi there
I'm 1.74m . Medium fits like a glove for me. I run stem length on about 35 mm, and the seat's a little to the back. A set back seat post may cater this fram for people up to 1.80 or taller.

I didn't try the Small, and didn't check how much smaller it is. Assuming it's an inch in Top tube length, it should be allright, with a setback seatpost and a 50mm stem or so, but I'd go for M if available.

As to flicking it about: I also had a medium 99 M1 back in the day. The M3 is MUCH more dynamic in throwing it about. Centre of gravity is heaps lower, so is the BB. You won't be dissappointed! It's also much more stable through the rough. Never raced in britain or ireland, but this bike excels in the rough germal black forest tracks.


----------



## Red October (Apr 20, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Dude,

Thanks for the reply. I'm about 1.76 m, and optimumly I'd go for a medium, but major US stores won't have them till summer or something!

If you said you're from Germany, how much would the M3 cost in Euro? Usd is 2650 for the non custom coloured ones.....

Still debating if I should book a small one... huge problem cos there isn't a dealer here, or anyone who rides one! So....

Raj


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm 5'8" and have ridden a friends small M3 with a 200mm 888 and Lowrider crowns. It was much too small for me. IMO the geometry on the small just doesn't work with an 8" fork. It was very choppered out even with the Lowrider crowns. I'd stay with the medium.


----------



## DeJean (Feb 4, 2005)

Raj, 
mine's from Bike Crew in germany.US is way cheaper, but i'd rather spend a bit more and have the right size.
I think they're currently around 3400€ on the continent.

Scott: M3 is very low eh, it does require a race fork, such as a dorado or boxxer. 888 is too high, even on my medium. It's even too high for frames that are not as racey as theM3. I've a Dorado mk1 in it, which works well but i had to drop the crowns 1.5" compared to my M1.


----------



## Red October (Apr 20, 2005)

*Thanks a Million!*

Hello there,

Thank you so very much for the feedback! I've been rather disappointed with the inavailability of medium sizes after numerous calls to major suppliers in the states. Will have to keep on trying, otherwise I'll have to get in the queue for shipment (HOPEFULLY) in the summer... There was one available in baby blue (Dang it!), which, er, isn't terribly exciting! Hmmmmmm...... wait for the reds for 2-3 months, or blue right now?? Argghhhhh!

Thanks a Million

Raj


----------



## bigbird (Nov 18, 2004)

Red October said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Thank you so very much for the feedback! I've been rather disappointed with the inavailability of medium sizes after numerous calls to major suppliers in the states. Will have to keep on trying, otherwise I'll have to get in the queue for shipment (HOPEFULLY) in the summer... There was one available in baby blue (Dang it!), which, er, isn't terribly exciting! Hmmmmmm...... wait for the reds for 2-3 months, or blue right now?? Argghhhhh!
> 
> ...


I am 6'4" and have a medium with a 8" 888 with marzocchi flat crowns and it rides awsome. I have to get used the the slacker head angle and lower standover height. (I am comparing it to my bb7).


----------



## Red October (Apr 20, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the info, BigBird. I've got a 04 888 R still brand new in the box, waiting to be bolted on.... Problem is, that Fox DH40's are just the stuff I want now. 888's are just awesome, Fox just does it without that extra bit of weight!

Are you running DHX's on the M3, or those Manitou Swingers? How's it performing? There's a shortage on the DHX option, not sure if it's worth waiting around for a good amount of time till it's back in stock again?

Thanks a Million

Raj


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

welcome to the forum...at least get Black


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> welcome to the forum...at least get Black


 : DROOL :


----------



## Red October (Apr 20, 2005)

DroooooooollllLL!!!!!!!! 

That's plain wicked dude! Saw that pic previously already, but, what's to do? No one's got M3's in Red/Black or Silver in the US now.... Would you know of any still available in MEDIUM?

Thanks!

Raj


----------



## DeJean (Feb 4, 2005)

who freakin cares about the color! M3 would still look cool in pink with purple flowers. Get one and respray it after the season if you're after a specific color.

mine:


----------



## Red October (Apr 20, 2005)

rooooooooolll:

Oh Me Gosh that's just HHHHOOOOOOTTT Dude!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 1, 2004)

Competitivecyclist.com has a medium baby blue M3 in stock right now. I just touched it an hour ago. It does have the swinger 6 way. Sweet looking bike by the way.


----------



## Red October (Apr 20, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Hiya!

I actually spoke to Hap @ Competitive Cyclist last before the last weekend. I've already confirmed that I am taking that light blue M3.

Hmmmmm. I wonder how's it gonna work with the Fox DH40's and the DHX in the rear 

Yayyy!


----------



## DeJean (Feb 4, 2005)

how it's gonna work?
I bet you a 100£ that you'll love it.


----------



## Red October (Apr 20, 2005)

*66 Rc?????*

Hi all

This will probably sound really really dumb, but, is there a sane possiblitiy of running a Marzocchi 66 170mm on the M3? Will it screw up the headtube angle that much that it screws up the handling? It seem to be about an inch's difference from using a 888...... er, at least that was my math that made sense 

Just wondering, for the days when it's smooth and fast going ala Super D stuff.... instead of the rough rocky/ rooty business.....

Any thoughts on that?

Thanks a Million

Raj


----------



## Red October (Apr 20, 2005)

*DeJean*

DeJean, dude...

Anyone in Germany you'd know who's lookin for a brand NEW 888 R, uncut, in the box never used? Let us know dude. Need to shift this if I can 

Thanks!


----------



## DeJean (Feb 4, 2005)

get a boxxer or so to go with the M3. It's a race frame, there's no point in fitting a freeride fork in it. Besides: M3 is designed around triple clamp forks, i'm not too sure if a single crown fork would be so wise, as it stresses the bottom end of the head tube more.

888? will hear, but i don't know of anyone looking for one.


----------



## Red October (Apr 20, 2005)

*Thanks*

Dude,

Thanks for the enlightening reply. Didn't really figure out the part where the head tube will be a lot more stressed. Still deciding between the Fox DH 40 R or the RC model.

The RC's seem to be out of stock for the next month? The regular ones are available, but moving quick

Raj


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Intense Site*

Intense has sizing specs under the FAQ on their web site. 
www.intensecycles.com
Plus you can e-mail them directly and the WILL get back to you pretty fast.


----------



## DeJean (Feb 4, 2005)

ah, Fox... I'm sure they're great, but a bit overhyped.
You'll be perfectly allright with boxxer worldcups or Dorado TPC+
I'd rather ride an adjustable boxxer or dorito than a non adjustable 40
Plus, for the money of an RC2 you have your boxxers completely tuned to measure


----------



## FastTimes (Oct 13, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I'm 5'8" and have ridden a friends small M3 with a 200mm 888 and Lowrider crowns. It was much too small for me. IMO the geometry on the small just doesn't work with an 8" fork. It was very choppered out even with the Lowrider crowns. I'd stay with the medium.


Why do you feel the frame size changes the bike so radically? I ask becuse I have always riden a med M1 but am 5.6 and feel like a sm would be a better choice. I rode a med VPX this year and even found it long at times and that would be the TT for a med M3 right?

I always hated riding sm frames because the bike are designed arround med.

Pce,


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

M3s belong in M3 threads.  Funny that when I initially posted in this thread I would have never imagined myself having one six months later.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

red october is a family classic!!!! awesome movie


----------



## Shiver (May 11, 2004)

Hi mate. I am 5' 7" and ride a medium. I ride and race in the uk and find that this size is perfect for me.Very agile in corners and yet so stable in a straight line. Mine is a gorgeous black bronze and now has hayes with goodridge hoses instead of the hope 6 pots.


----------



## FastTimes (Oct 13, 2005)

Been a while with no answer to post so.. Scott.... anyone....

Why would a small feel so drastically different/raked in a small with an 8" fork? The geo is the same no?

Really appretiate som guidance on this. I could be on a med already but really thik a small is the right fit. Hearing it's all raked worries me tho.


----------



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

Intense is making more medium M3's as we speak...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

maybe even me with an 888


----------



## FastTimes (Oct 13, 2005)

Lets see some small M3 pics! I want to see if these things are raked or not? Post em up lads!


----------

